# Punching Bag - What to buy?



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Gents,

Right, I know how the money....

I've got on my shopping list;

- 4ft/5ft punching bag

- Wall mounted bracket

- Strips

- Weighted boxing gloves

The question is, where is the best place to buy these from?

Any help would be great from you guys that have already got a punching bag. Could ideally do with some brands, and where to buy them from.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if moneys tight, then try gumtree...is the bag for boxing / mma / muay thai???


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Think Decathlon do bags and brakets. Not sure if they are a good price though ?

If not . . . . Try Toys R Us.

:thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello pal.agreed i got mine off gumtree for 20 quid with the bracket, lonsdale 5ft bag hardly used. I got screws with it but i went to B&Q and bought some new ones because ive had bags come off the wall before.lol

I got my bag gloves from argos for a tenner again lonsdale.

Ive had a few bags now and one thing i allways do now is take it down and put it in the shed wen not using as they absorb rain water and start to smell and become mushy. Main thing is to get that bracket really secure.

There are floor standing bag frames but never had or tried one of them.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.

@barsnack - Just looking for one to take some of life's anger out on, so will mainly be for boxing.

Money isn't a problem, just don't know what I'm looking out.

From what i can gather, I don't want a light one has it's just being to swing about all over the place.

Like the idea of weighted gloves for training.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

VinnyFord said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @barsnack - Just looking for one to take some of life's anger out on, so will mainly be for boxing.
> 
> ...


plenty on gumtree fella....just google 'punching bag gumtree in leeds'...I used leeds as an example....I done this previously, and got loads of really good cheap bags with additional things like gloves or wraps etc


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Right, I know how the money....
> 
> ...


didnt you post the exact same question a few months back.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

It was along the same lines, but looking for more fresh info' now I have the cash to spent.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

VinnyFord said:


> It was along the same lines, but looking for more fresh info' now I have the cash to spent.


Where are you from?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Leicester.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

VinnyFord said:


> Leicester.


I have a 5ft kick bag plus a wall bracket...Interested?

I am in Leicester also.

*edit, it may be 6ft*


----------

